# Paludarium/terrarium



## Alastair (3 Mar 2014)

Ho folks 
Whilst the big tank continues to grow in, im going to be doing a sideline project by setting up a relatively large paludarium/terrarium  
I have trawled through the net looking at ideas and whats needed etc but just wondering if any fellow members have ones running themselves. 
I may go down the road of adding dart frogs but for now itll just be various terrestrial plants and mosses grown up the sides and back with an automatic mister and possibly a nice gentle waterfall. 

Be nice to see others set ups before I get a journal underway for mine


----------



## BigTom (3 Mar 2014)

I assume you've been browsing dendoboard? Some ace stuff on there.

www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/83431-island-paludarium-360-z-185-gal-40-x-40-x-28-a-18.html


----------



## Henry (3 Mar 2014)

I very much like the sound of this. I've always wanted to do something similar, but never had the time, money, or space. Maybe one day...


----------



## Dominic (3 Mar 2014)

What about electric blue geckos? Very active little things, though, you can only keep two per viv/tank. I would say crested geckos but, personally, i find them a little boring, as they do not do much. Just a thought.


----------



## tim (3 Mar 2014)

Love paludariums, this is one of my favourites m.youtube.com/watch?v=Z2hnbhsb2Ao
Look forward to following yours Al.


----------



## Arne (3 Mar 2014)

I have one at the moment and it's doing really well, if I do say so myself.
It all started about 15 years ago when I was no longer satisfied with just the 130x50x50cm aquarium I had an ordered glass to make a 130x50x80 right on top of it, making it 1 big tank.

Of course things have changed dramatically since then. Now it's a high tech 60x60x90 paludarium almost fully automated with RO and high pressure sprays, rain, fog, humidity control and cloud simulations.
I'm already dreaming about the next one and what improvements I'll put to the test 

I think one of THE most important aspects about a paludarium is humidity control and ventilation. In an aquarium you try to get optimal water conditions, in the paludarium you aim for optimal air conditions.
I'll look into some options to host some pictures tomorrow


----------



## Martin in Holland (4 Mar 2014)

Arne said:


> I have one at the moment and it's doing really well, if I do say so myself.
> It all started about 15 years ago when I was no longer satisfied with just the 130x50x50cm aquarium I had an ordered glass to make a 130x50x80 right on top of it, making it 1 big tank.
> 
> Of course things have changed dramatically since then. Now it's a high tech 60x60x90 paludarium almost fully automated with RO and high pressure sprays, rain, fog, humidity control and cloud simulations.
> ...



Pictures Arne...we want to see pictures


----------



## Martin in Holland (4 Mar 2014)

BigTom said:


> I assume you've been browsing dendoboard? Some ace stuff on there.
> 
> www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/83431-island-paludarium-360-z-185-gal-40-x-40-x-28-a-18.html



Really nice one...different than what you mostly see


----------



## parotet (4 Mar 2014)

Check this one... Write on your browser navigation bar this: clickerfou.free.fr/paludarium/island/diy-creation.html
Sorry for the ugly link but having problems to do it properly.
Alastair, If you love big tanks, this is for you...

Jordi


----------



## TOO (4 Mar 2014)

I also wondered why dartfrog keepers have not taken up the aquascaping aesthetics. There are some truly wonderful opportunities that we don't have under water. I once kept dartfrogs for a while and loved it except...the food. Raising fruitflies and springtails in my house was just not something I could live with longterm, but if I had a basement or some other place, I would have a vivarium without a doubt. Check this out, shows what can be done...



Thomas


----------



## bridgey_c (4 Mar 2014)

amazing link jordi!

can't wait to see what you come up with Alistair. Whatever you do I bet you will want a bigger one in 6 months! lol. After all these amazing links I want one too..........

I think we need to sound out a few investors up here in the north west and open a ukaps shop. We can all mess around with these ideas 24/7 with the pretence of trying to make some cash


----------



## Arne (4 Mar 2014)

TOO said:


> I also wondered why dartfrog keepers have not taken up the aquascaping aesthetics.



What do you mean by "aquascaping aesthetics" ?
I suppose you could make a "dry scape" iwagumi, but you have an enormous variety of plants to use that would make an iwagumi look like a plain old mossy rock, compared to a lush green jungle.

I think a paludarium, or vivarium, is more about natural random growth. Although I'm sure there are people who will plan things out perfectly, and with lots of experience that could work out really well!


----------



## Andy D (4 Mar 2014)

Looking forward to this Alastair.


----------



## LondonDragon (5 Mar 2014)

Check the updated video:



That is simply one of the best.


----------



## darren636 (5 Mar 2014)

Tadpoles in the bromeliads
Truckers, diggers, wings.
Mipnip.


----------



## Lee Sweeting (5 Mar 2014)

Really looking forward to this Al. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alastair (5 Mar 2014)

BigTom said:


> I assume you've been browsing dendoboard? Some ace stuff on there.
> 
> www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/83431-island-paludarium-360-z-185-gal-40-x-40-x-28-a-18.html



Certainly have tom. That and reptileforum. The link you gave was one I was following through the whole journal. Other than the black and gold I love it. Bit hi tech for me though. 
Im aiming to have a partial aquatic section for some of my paros with lots of leaf litter. Maybe stick 4 or 5 paros in and have a mixture of some aquascaping,  moving up to full jungle. Dont want to put too much as ill have nothing to put in my journal.  
Just need to get my head around all the available plants. Huge selection. Quite like the varying ferns. Hmmmmmmm 
Its allowing me my love for emmersed plants and fish at the same time. I kind of miss my puddle so this is the best of both but in a proper terrarium. 


tim said:


> Love paludariums, this is one of my favourites m.youtube.com/watch?v=Z2hnbhsb2Ao
> Look forward to following yours Al.



Thanks mate. Me too. Looking to get it up and running within a fortnight. 


parotet said:


> Check this one... Write on your browser navigation bar this: clickerfou.free.fr/paludarium/island/diy-creation.html
> Sorry for the ugly link but having problems to do it properly.
> Alastair, If you love big tanks, this is for you...
> 
> Jordi


Thanks jordi. Ive seen that. Its the same guy in the link tom showed. Although it looks amazing there. He did spend a hell of alot on it though and has some very fancy gear running. 


bridgey_c said:


> amazing link jordi!
> 
> can't wait to see what you come up with Alistair. Whatever you do I bet you will want a bigger one in 6 months! lol. After all these amazing links I want one too..........
> 
> I think we need to sound out a few investors up here in the north west and open a ukaps shop. We can all mess around with these ideas 24/7 with the pretence of trying to make some cash


Ha ha yeah a ukaps shop would be fantastic.  If only hey. 
Im going as big as I possibly can do but wont be changing as I want to see its full growth stage. Ive seen so many online that take months but then suddenly sprout and become amazing to look at. 



Andy D said:


> Looking forward to this Alastair.


Me too mate. Will start my journal this week. 


LondonDragon said:


> Check the updated video:
> 
> 
> 
> That is simply one of the best.




Wow......speechless.  I think thats probably the best paulo. 



Lee Sweeting said:


> Really looking forward to this Al.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 cheers mate


----------



## Aron_Dip (5 Mar 2014)

LondonDragon said:


> Check the updated video:
> 
> 
> 
> That is simply one of the best.



Love this I posted this a wile back on here.. 

I'd go dart frogs mate. 

I'm still talking the mrs round to set one up my self ...


----------



## Alastair (5 Mar 2014)

Aron_Dip said:


> Love this I posted this a wile back on here..
> 
> I'd go dart frogs mate.
> 
> I'm still talking the mrs round to set one up my self ...



Thats never going to happen. .....just yet anyway ha


----------



## parotet (13 Mar 2014)

Alastair, what about this paludarium... Want to see it!


----------



## Alastair (14 Mar 2014)

parotet said:


> Alastair, what about this paludarium... Want to see it!



Hiya. 
I finished building the stand and terrarium/paludarium last night so will get a journal under way today mate.  

Its ummm a bit big  for my living room especially but my bedroom isn't quite the place for it. Not sure it makes my living room look odd but ill get used to it. 
When I saw it being unloaded  off the trailer I felt like id swallowed a football ha.


----------



## darren636 (14 Mar 2014)

Alastair said:


> Hiya.
> I finished building the stand and terrarium/paludarium last night so will get a journal under way today mate.
> 
> Its ummm a bit big  for my living room especially but my bedroom isn't quite the place for it. Not sure it makes my living room look odd but ill get used to it


 welcome to the house of fun, tanks are everywhere...


----------



## BigTom (14 Mar 2014)

I'm just going to move in with Al I think.


----------



## Edvet (14 Mar 2014)

No room for a Big Tom, maybe a Small Tom


----------



## darren636 (14 Mar 2014)

Edvet said:


> No room for a Big Tom, maybe a Small Tom


 Or several mini-toms, with their own eco system?


----------



## Alastair (14 Mar 2014)

BigTom said:


> I'm just going to move in with Al I think.


With pleasure pal. Thinking of extending the back top and bottom anyway.


----------



## BigTom (14 Mar 2014)

Yes! I've always wanted my own granny annex.


----------



## sanj (14 Mar 2014)

How big is it?


----------



## sanj (14 Mar 2014)

I hope thats not too personal a question...


----------



## Alastair (14 Mar 2014)

sanj said:


> I hope thats not too personal a question...


Ha ha. How bigs what sanj??


----------



## sanj (14 Mar 2014)

Your Paludarium dimensions?


----------



## parotet (14 Mar 2014)

BigTom said:


> I'm just going to move in with Al I think.



Yep... Why don't you seal the door and the windows and flood it? You would have probably the same volume of water you have in your tanks. Yes, a kind of super low tech crypts and chocolates house!!!!


----------



## parotet (14 Mar 2014)

...sorry, with a huge paludarium on the top


----------



## matt (15 Mar 2014)

Can't wait to see this,been planning a pludarium build myself lately.


----------



## matt (16 Mar 2014)

Progress updates please!

And photos!!!


----------



## Alastair (19 Mar 2014)

Well I cant give progress updates at waiting for all the expanding foam and waterfall pumps plus need to get a journal going but here's it empty.  The background wont look like that. 

90x90x45


----------



## Aron_Dip (19 Mar 2014)

Beast !! Saw that exo in a garden center by me and its huge.

Look forward too see it when I pop up mate


----------



## Rob P (19 Mar 2014)

Alastair said:


> Well I cant give progress updates at waiting for all the expanding foam and waterfall pumps plus need to get a journal going but here's it empty.  The background wont look like that.
> 
> 90x90x45



Holy moly, you are the king of BIG Alistair lol 

Can't wait to see this set up


----------



## parotet (19 Mar 2014)

Well done Alastair, the size does not disappoint us, I guess it is exactly what we all expected, a huge paludarium. Can't wait to see how it evolves!

Jordi


----------



## James O (19 Mar 2014)

To be honest anything smaller would look daft with your collection


----------



## BigTom (19 Mar 2014)

Disappointing. You can quite clearly see furniture in the picture - if you'd chucked all that out you could have had something much bigger.


----------



## parotet (19 Mar 2014)

BigTom said:


> Disappointing. You can quite clearly see furniture in the picture - if you'd chucked all that out you could have had something much bigger.


Yes, why not a paludarium room?


----------



## Gary Nelson (19 Mar 2014)

Holly poop! That's big...! 
Ali, you could charge admission when this is done for people to come and view your projects... I can see it now, not ADA but 'ANE' in neon lights (Alastairs Nature Exhibition)


----------



## Andy D (19 Mar 2014)

Al's place will look better than my local Blue Reef Aquarium! 

Can't wait to see this develop!


----------



## KeyboardWarrior (3 Apr 2014)

Any updates on this project?


----------



## Iain Sutherland (3 Apr 2014)

wow mate, think your making up for something...


----------



## Alastair (3 Apr 2014)

KeyboardWarrior said:


> Any updates on this project?



Sorry yes I built it up but havent started up just yet. Waiting for some other bits. Ill be running a separate journal for it but here it is just built 







Iain Sutherland said:


> wow mate, think your making up for something...



Absolutely not mate. I like all my things big


----------



## parotet (4 Apr 2014)

Two days ago I met a guy that had one exactly like this. He has the paludarium running for two years and it is absolutely amazing. Inside there is just a large piece of epiweb folded here and there, 2 nice nd large pieces of wood and a tiny pump attached to a spraybar that is placed at the top. The spraybar just drips 24/7 and in two years all the paludarium is plenty of Java moss and other local species, local ferns... No rain system, no fog system... just the described dripping system and some manual spraying everyday. Frogs were hidden except some babies, but he showed me a video on his phone of what happens every day... And believe me, this is even better than the paludarium aspect. The frogs (don't know which species) sing like birds but all together, it is a very special and peaceful sound, absolutely marvelous.

Jordi


----------



## Edvet (4 Apr 2014)

I've always wanted a terrarium/paludarium with frogs, somehow the missus didn't agree with the associated bugbreeding needed to feed them, she should be used to that, when studying i had snakes in the bedroom (yes they do escape sometimes) and snakes in the livingroom which i fed live day old chicks. Oh and sometimes a caflshead in the fridge, you know,    to boil clean. Nothing strange or wierd. And i bred mice to feed snakes. Again nothing strange.


----------



## Arne (4 Apr 2014)

parotet said:


> Two days ago I met a guy that had one exactly like this. He has the paludarium running for two years and it is absolutely amazing. Inside there is just a large piece of epiweb folded here and there, 2 nice nd large pieces of wood and a tiny pump attached to a spraybar that is placed at the top. The spraybar just drips 24/7 and in two years all the paludarium is plenty of Java moss and other local species, local ferns... No rain system, no fog system... just the described dripping system and some manual spraying everyday. Frogs were hidden except some babies, but he showed me a video on his phone of what happens every day... And believe me, this is even better than the paludarium aspect. The frogs (don't know which species) sing like birds but all together, it is a very special and peaceful sound, absolutely marvelous.
> 
> Jordi



This is very dependant on the species of frog! Were they black and yellow?
Mine make a very gentle humming sound, like winding up an old watch.
BTW the 24/7 drip method wont work well with a peat/cocofibre or fernroot backdrop. With epiweb it's fine though.


----------



## parotet (4 Apr 2014)

They were greenish, at least the young ones... Could it be Dendrobates?


----------



## Arne (6 Apr 2014)

it could very well be, at least 60-70% chance. It's the most common genus I think


----------

